# At long last...



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We have been working on breeding our own brokens for a while now from a doe that we collected from Sarahc back in september, after a long wait for a buck to muture we finaly have babies... These will not be broken but it means we are half way there to creating brokens  Something we have been working towards for a long time now.

Will keep you all updated on this project.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!  

I hope they are doing well.
Make sure you celebrate this milestone!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

blimey that was ages ago,well done.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Waiting for the perfect buck for this lovely lady was a nightmare!!! but hooraah! we are on the way now...3 bucks 3 does in the litter!


----------

